# World Champs Blank



## EBorraga (Jun 3, 2020)

I made a Chiefs blank for Niels at Classic Nib. Fits a fullsize emperor


----------



## mark james (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice.  That will be a "World Class Pen."


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 3, 2020)

That will make a nice pen. Good work.


----------

